# Got my  Pratt steel chuck



## Aukai (Sep 14, 2020)

Ebay 8" 4 jaw I don't know how old it is, but it has character, the outer ring has been bounced around, but no visible signs of any crashes. The jaws are smooth operating, the teeth are in good shape. It definitely has more mass than the cast PM 8" 4 jaw. the adjusters are Allen socket head, which I got used to and like now, so all in all, and I can't tell you why I like it better than the new PM 4 jaw. I do not get down to 4th place measuring(yet), but I feel it sets up a bit easier.


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 14, 2020)

I like the old meets new aspect of this!


----------



## mikey (Sep 14, 2020)

Nice looking Chuck. Cannot go wrong with Pratt Burnerd..


----------



## tjb (Sep 14, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Ebay 8" 4 jaw I don't know how old it is, but it has character, the outer ring has been bounced around, but no visible signs of any crashes. The jaws are smooth operating, the teeth are in good shape. It definitely has more mass than the cast PM 8" 4 jaw. the adjusters are Allen socket head, which I got used to and like now, so all in all, and I can't tell you why I like it better than the new PM 4 jaw. I do not get down to 4th place measuring(yet), but I feel it sets up a bit easier.


Way to go, Mike!

My Pratt 6" 4-jaw is on the way.  If USPS is right, I should have it Friday.  I'll need to make a D1-4 backing plate for it.  Unless I'm kidding myself, that can't be too much of a challenge.

Thanks for posting.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## tjb (Sep 14, 2020)

tjb said:


> Way to go, Mike!
> 
> My Pratt 6" 4-jaw is on the way.  If USPS is right, I should have it Friday.  I'll need to make a D1-4 backing plate for it.  Unless I'm kidding myself, that can't be too much of a challenge.
> 
> ...


Actually, let me clarify:  I'll need to 'modify' an existing D1-4 backing plate - far less challenging than 'making' a D1-4 backing plate.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## mikey (Sep 14, 2020)

tjb said:


> Way to go, Mike!
> 
> My Pratt 6" 4-jaw is on the way.  If USPS is right, I should have it Friday.  I'll need to make a D1-4 backing plate for it.  Unless I'm kidding myself, that can't be too much of a challenge.
> 
> ...



Don't you mean your brand new Pratt 4 jaw that you got for a relative steal?


----------



## darkzero (Sep 14, 2020)

Aukai said:


> I don't know how old it



Pratt bought Burnerd in 1954 but it looks like the name wasn't changed to Pratt Burnerd until 1974. So just speculating that yours is older than 1974? Really I have no idea though. Good to see old tools still serving their purpose.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 14, 2020)

tjb said:


> If USPS is right, I should have it Friday.



I've been having all sorts of random issues with USPS these past months. Seems to be getting better though. I think I figured out why though.....


----------



## tjb (Sep 14, 2020)

mikey said:


> Don't you mean your brand new Pratt 4 jaw that you got for a relative steal?


No.  The one I got was not a 'relative' steal.  I think I could get arrested for 'robbery' on that one.  I can't help it if he took my first offer.  (Wonder where I got the tip on that one?  Is that 'aiding and abetting'?)


----------



## darkzero (Sep 14, 2020)

Mikey is like one of those "good" mob bosses. Always up to no good but everyone likes him so he's untouchable.


----------



## tjb (Sep 14, 2020)

darkzero said:


> Mikey is like one of those "good" mob bosses. Always up to no good but everyone likes him so he's untouchable.


I'm 100% Italian/Sicilian.  I think I'll start calling him 'Godfather'.


----------



## tjb (Sep 14, 2020)

mikey said:


> Don't you mean your brand new Pratt 4 jaw that you got for a relative steal?


Hey, Will, wonder if Mikey called this guy and told him someone was going to 'make him an offer he can't refuse'?


----------



## darkzero (Sep 14, 2020)

tjb said:


> Hey, Will, wonder if Mikey called this guy and told him someone was going to 'make him an offer he can't refuse'?








That was a good one Terry! I literally laughed out loud!


----------



## mikey (Sep 14, 2020)

Yeah, I laughed out loud, too. Good one, Terry!


----------



## tjb (Sep 14, 2020)

darkzero said:


> View attachment 336963
> View attachment 336966
> View attachment 336965
> 
> ...


I know.  Heard you all the way from here!


----------



## tjb (Sep 14, 2020)

mikey said:


> Yeah, I laughed out loud, too. Good one, Terry!


Glad to hear it, Don Mikey.  Want to keep you happy.  If you're ever in the neighborhood, stop by for a cup of coffee.  Espresso.  Double shot.  Extra sugar.

Ciao,


----------



## mikey (Sep 14, 2020)

If I am ever in GA, I will definitely give you a call. I happen to custom roast coffee, grind it in a Mazzer Mini and pull it in a Quick Mill Andreja Premium. It may not have the Georgia juju in it but I pull God shots all the time and will think of you when I drink the next one!


----------



## tjb (Sep 14, 2020)

mikey said:


> If I am ever in GA, I will definitely give you a call. I happen to custom roast coffee, grind it in a Mazzer Mini and pull it in a Quick Mill Andreja Premium. It may not have the Georgia juju in it but I pull God shots all the time and will think of you when I drink the next one!


I take mine black.


----------



## mikey (Sep 14, 2020)

Come to Hawaii and you can have it any way you like. As for me, I just want to see your farm and sample some Peach Cobbler!


----------



## Aukai (Sep 15, 2020)

Wait 100% Italian/Sicilian  / means a mix? Where would you stand in the burrows?

Anyway, my searching for .000 is seeming to be a bit smoother with this chuck, it seems more predictable for back, and forth apposing jaw adjustments, or am I getting better at adjusting independent 4 jaw chucks, yeah that's it, I'm so good, I'm a legend in my own mind....


----------



## mikey (Sep 15, 2020)

No, a good 4 jaw is easier to adjust. I have 2 Rohm 4 jaw independent chucks that are a dream to adjust because their tolerances are very tight, yet they allow smooth movement. I own 2 Sherline 4 jaw chucks and those adjust to zero without much trouble at all. I suspect a lot of guys think a 4 jaw is a 4 jaw and there isn't much difference ... it ain't so. I used to own a Yuasa 4 jaw that for some reason was a challenge to use. It was new and felt smooth but it took so much longer to dial things in. Never did like that chuck.

I don't own a Pratt 4 jaw but I'm not surprised it works well for you.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 15, 2020)

Aw, jeez, I thought I was getting good, now I find out it's the equipment making me look good.  

It makes a difference, find the quality, buy it, it will make you look good, and make life easier,,,,FACT.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 15, 2020)

I struggle with art, stick figures don't even look right, but being able to get something into a shape you need, and on"a semblance of accurate" with less effort seems like a good deal. I'm using an .001 dial indicator most of the time, and my eye can see when it needs finer tuning. I don't work for NASA, so sometime close IS good enough, NASA has to wait a bit.....The better the equipment, the better the results. Hope it makes sense.....


----------



## tjb (Sep 15, 2020)

mikey said:


> Come to Hawaii and you can have it any way you like. As for me, I just want to see your farm and sample some Peach Cobbler!


Would LOVE to have you!  Come on!!!


----------



## tjb (Sep 15, 2020)

Aukai said:


> I'm a legend in my own mind....


That's the only place where it really matters.


----------



## tjb (Sep 15, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Aw, jeez, I thought I was getting good, now I find out it's the equipment making me look good.


You're still a legend.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 15, 2020)

LOL, I'm just barely at apprentice hack level, the true legends are walking the hallways on this site.


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 15, 2020)

Aukai said:


> LOL, I'm just barely at apprentice hack level, the true legends are walking the hallways on this site.


I've applied to be an apprentice hack. The jury is still out.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 15, 2020)

darkzero said:


> I've been having all sorts of random issues with USPS these past months. Seems to be getting better though. I think I figured out why though.....
> 
> View attachment 336962



Thanks for this. Looks and acts like my SIL, who delivers for OnTrac


----------



## darkzero (Sep 15, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> Thanks for this. Looks and acts like my SIL, who delivers for OnTrac



Haha. Oh man, Ontrac is by far the worst carrier I have ever experienced deliveries from. Maybe it was just in my area or cause they had no what they were doing back then but I'm so glad Amazon stopped using them. Zoro still uses them but I don't order from them much anymore.


----------



## ACHiPo (Sep 15, 2020)

mikey said:


> If I am ever in GA, I will definitely give you a call. I happen to custom roast coffee, grind it in a Mazzer Mini and pull it in a Quick Mill Andreja Premium. It may not have the Georgia juju in it but I pull God shots all the time and will think of you when I drink the next one!


Wow Mike I'm impressed.  I fiddled with roasting my own beans for a while, but found a micro-roaster in OR that roasts and ships the same day. I've stayed with them even since moving to CA.  Their beans work really well in my Quickmill Vetrano.  Unfortunately the Vetrano is on the fritz and I haven't gotten around to tearing into it.  I can definitely pull shots better than 90% of restaurants and bars in the US and Europe.  Wife says I'm a coffee snob.  I like to think I'm discerning.

Back to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## mikey (Sep 15, 2020)

ACHiPo said:


> Wow Mike I'm impressed.  I fiddled with roasting my own beans for a while, but found a micro-roaster in OR that roasts and ships the same day. I've stayed with them even since moving to CA.  Their beans work really well in my Quickmill Vetrano.  Unfortunately the Vetrano is on the fritz and I haven't gotten around to tearing into it.  I can definitely pull shots better than 90% of restaurants and bars in the US and Europe.  Wife says I'm a coffee snob.  I like to think I'm discerning.
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled programming...



As I told my sister, coffee is not a beverage; it is a lifestyle! The fact that you own a Vetrano speaks volumes for you, Evan.

I have found that unless I roast my own, I cannot be assured the roast is done right. So much of the flavor is dependent on the roast. If the roaster does not directly measure the bean temperature then he cannot know when the bean mass hits the Maillard Reaction point so he can stop the roast. In my experience, most commercial roasters don't do that and the coffee from one guy tastes much the same as that from the next guy. Trust me; the best coffee comes from your own roaster, done with your own profile and pulled at exactly the right moment, then ground in a good burr grinder and pulled with a good espresso machine.

My cousin lives in Seattle and is somewhat of a coffee snob. She visited one time, drank my coffee and is forever ruined. Now when she visits Hawaii, she is at my house within an hour of landing! So yes, I totally believe that your coffee is better than just about anyone else's coffee. I mean, you own a Quick Mill Vetrano ... how could it be otherwise?

Edit: meant to say that my Andreja was in dire need of cleaning. I tore it down completely, replaced the boiler and cleared all the lines. It was a LOT of work but my baby is back up and pulling God shots regularly. If you have to do a tear down, do it. It is worth the effort!


----------



## Aukai (Sep 15, 2020)

Will, do you have a link for Pratt information, I'm finding all PB stuff?


----------



## darkzero (Sep 15, 2020)

No not really. Was just going by the info on their About page. I believe PB is still owned by the 600 Group. Well that's what I remember, not sure if that has changed. I could of sworn there was a wiki page on the 600 Group but I can't find it. I remember seeing all this when I searched about Crawford years ago.









						Portfolio | 600 Group
					

600 Group PLC operates through TYKMA/Electrox & Control Micro Systems, providing specialized laser solutions including marking, drilling, cutting, & welding.




					www.600group.com
				




*About*
Pratt Burnerd America, located in Kalamazoo MI is in the business of supplying quality Workholding products throughout North America. In Kalamazoo we are equipped with a full service shop to repair, rebuild and perform manufacturing and warehousing. Our main manufacturing facility is in Heckmondwike, England. In Heckmondwike they manufacture all Pratt Burnerd labeled products.
Pratt Burnerd America also markets Workholding products labeled Atlas Workholding. Atlas Workholding is Workholding products sourced from around the world, including the USA, and are built to our specifications for the North American market.
Combined we have one of the largest varieties of Workholding products in the world, with Power Chucks, Manual Chucks, Collet Chucks, Collets, Special Chucks, Rotating Cylinders, and Workholding Accessories. We can provide you with the best Workholding solution.
*History*
The original company, F.Pratt was incorporated as a LLC in 1897. The company had been functioning since before 1850. Then in 1953 the F.Pratt & Company became publicly traded.
In the early days, the company mainly manufactured machine tools and factoring others. The manufacturing of lathe chucks didn’t commence until a few years before the First World War. During this time the 4-jaw Independent chuck was the primary product made. In 1915 the decision was made to start manufacturing the American design 3-jaw Universal type chucks.
Following the First World War the company continued to manufacture both types of manual operated lathe chucks. This period between the wars the company continued to add more types of manually operated chucks and a new designed power chuck that was operated by compressed air.
The Second World War brought a period of difficulties with shortages of material and labor. Female labor was introduced on a large scale in both machining and assembly work.
The termination of the Second World War saw a reorganization of activities. A second factory was set up to cope with the increasing demand for lathe chucks. At this point the name Pratt had become recognized for quality and was respected throughout the world. In 1953 F. Pratt Company became a public company and in 1954 acquired the business of F.Burnerd and Company Limited, also lathe chuck manufacturers. The merging of the two companies resulted in our becoming the largest supplier in the world for these particular products. This also brought the addition of our multi-size collet and collet chuck system. A further period of development then commenced when the Hydraulic operation of chucking was introduced.
In 1961 further reconstruction of the organization took place. A holding company — F.Pratt Engineering Corporation Limited was formed with Subsidiaries F.Pratt and Company Limited, F. Burnerd and Company Limited and Pratt Precision Hydraulics. In 1967 a merger took place with the Arnott and Harrison Engineering Group which manufactured forgings and special machines; one of these being Crawford Collets which strengthened the range of products offered.
In 1974 a major restructuring event took place. F. Burnerd & Company Limited became Pratt Woodworth Limited, concentrating solely on N.A Woodworth Equipment. F. Pratt & Company Limited became Pratt Burnerd International Ltd. to promote the rapidly expanding international chucking business and serve the interests of 48 agents and distributors throughout the world. A number of new products ensued, the Front End Hydraulic Chuck, the High Speed Quick Change Chuck and the Opto-Coupled Gripmeter, all of which were ground-breaking innovations.
The High Speed Quick Change Chuck later developed into the Gripfast, still the market leader in centrifugally counter-balanced rapid jaw change chucking, with many invaluable features. The Opto-Coupled Gripmeter was later replaced by one transmitting the data by radio frequency, the Radio Frequency Gripmeter, or RFG as it was more commonly known.
And the story continues with products currently being trialed; the RFG is soon to be replaced by the Gripsafe with its user-friendly communications direct to your iPad or mobile phone, and new versions of Gripsafe with larger bores and even 5 jaws, to reduce distortion on thin-walled parts.
Whilst here in America our imminent move to new premises will take place this July. More to follow…


----------



## Aukai (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks Will, I'm wondering if there is any parts interchange, maybe PBA has info


----------



## darkzero (Sep 15, 2020)

Found this wiki on the 600 Group. Not what I remember reading. Not much useful info though anyway.





__





						George Cohen, Sons and Company - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## darkzero (Sep 15, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Thanks Will, I'm wondering if there is any parts interchange, maybe PBA has info



Worth a try sending PB an email with your chuck's s/n. Would be cool if they had any info on it. Why, does it need parts?


----------



## Aukai (Sep 15, 2020)

No, it looks, and feels fine, I was wondering about soft jaws, and the eventuality of it needing anything. I don't think I can wear it out in my lifetime


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 15, 2020)

I had an Ontrac driver drop a $600 package (6 feet long, 135 lbs) on my sidewalk at 9:00 at night a couple weeks back... or so my neighbor says.  It sure as hell wasn't there in the morning.  I had no way to contact Ontrac, no (800) number.  So I ate the cost and am empty handed.  Next time I see a Ontrac driver, I'm throwing rocks at his windshield.  Don't care who it is, if they wear that company's name, they owe me money, any way I can get it.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 15, 2020)

Aukai said:


> No, it looks, and feels fine, I was wondering about soft jaws, and the eventuality of it needing anything. I don't think I can wear it out in my lifetime



Normally soft jaws are for 2 piece jaws. They do have steel soft jaws that are one piece but they're not very common these days & I imagine they'd be expensive & only available from the chuck manufacturer if they were.

I could be wrong but I believe machinable soft jaws aren't really commonly used on 4-jaw indy chucks. Just line the jaws with copper or aluminum if you want to protect the part. That's what most of us do


----------



## Aukai (Sep 15, 2020)

OK, I've been using the thick pipe burying tape to protect the knurls during drilling operations. I did find a PDF for serial numbers. It does not have an exact year just a range of production.


			http://www.rotagriponline.com/datasheets/Pratt/PrattChuckSpares.pdf


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 15, 2020)

Pipe tape is certified to be consistently 10 mils thick.  That should make a nice soft pad that doesn't throw you off center!  Good idea, better than a beer can.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 15, 2020)

I do a double wrap, and have the ends cut inline, and make sure that part is not under a jaw.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 15, 2020)

That pdf is pretty cool.

I use Al & Cu to protect finished parts in the 4-jaw. I made "sets" for both ID & OD holding. Some people make nice cut out & formed slip on jaw protectors. I bought a sheet of Cu to make em too but I never get around to making them. Lol. They're not soft enough to fully protect the knurling on your Al bats though.

When I was making Ti beads & stuff I would make split collars out of delrin to protect knurling.


----------

